# 'Operation Mincemeat' mastermind, Sir John Masterman's medals go up for sale



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2016)

Operation Mincemeat was a triumph, one of many for this remarkable man.  Full story and photos at link below.



> 'Operation Mincemeat' mastermind who used a dead drunk's corpse to fool the Germans in WW2 most amazing spy story is remembered as his medals go up for sale
> Sir John Masterman spent the Second World War running double agents
> He oversaw 'Operation Mincemeat' that helped change course of the War
> Using dead body of a tramp they duped Germans into thinking the Allies were planning to attack Greece and Sardinia rather than Sicily in 1943
> ...


----------

